# Balance bike recommendations?



## gmtfd (26 Mar 2018)

Hi all

Any recommendations for a balance bike for my 3-year old?

Cheers!

Gareth


----------



## User169 (26 Mar 2018)

Puky. Well made and hard wearing.

https://www.puky.net/en/red/laufraeder


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (26 Mar 2018)

Another vote for Puky here.


----------



## gmtfd (28 Mar 2018)

Many thanks! Checking Puky out now...

Gareth


----------

